# Latest Google Wallet apk?



## gotwillk (Dec 1, 2011)

is there a latest apk to download for the latest google wallet? version 1.5-R81-v4. i can't find info about this anywhere. or do i not need to update? i'm currently on version 1.5-R79-v5.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

The answer lies in this thread. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33917-solvednew-google-wallet/


----------



## gotwillk (Dec 1, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> The answer lies in this thread. http://rootzwiki.com...-google-wallet/


awesome! modifying the build.prop worked. simple. thanks!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

gotwillk said:


> awesome! modifying the build.prop worked. simple. thanks!


 No problem


----------

